# Goodbye Chomper



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Chomper wasn't a rattie, but he was dearly loved.

He was a lovely African Butterfly fish...He was always hungry, and he ate so fast every time I fed him!

Today, I left the lid off of his tank for 30 minutes while I had lunch. He's been fine without the lid before, but today...He jumped out.  I found him on the floor, still breathing, and put him back in his tank...But he wasn't able to recover.  

Goodbye Chomper.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

R.I.P. Chomper. He sounded like a little fighter!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------

